# What muscle building supplements work best?



## larry123 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm using "Creatine" and its not giving me much results please let me know about a good muscle building supplement that is effective.


----------



## 9mm (Nov 24, 2011)

Animal Stack~ desicated liver is an awesome supplement~ I would'nt leave home with out it!


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 24, 2011)

Food, food, food oh and food


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2011)

larry123 said:


> I'm using "Creatine" and its not giving me much results please let me know about a good muscle building supplement that is effective.



creatine never did much for me either, I consider myself a "non-responder".
are you wanting to go the pro-hormone route?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 24, 2011)

Drinking your own semen


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 25, 2011)

DMZ has been showing some very good results and Orbit just put it on sale for $29.99 Also Pes Anabeta or BPS Endosurge has very good reviews.  Make sure your getting plenty of protein for your diet and supps along with your BCAA's.  Give DMZ a check. Good luck.


----------



## Emyr (Nov 26, 2011)

Ive just ran a cycle (30days) of kre alkalyn. It's suppose to be a buffered creatine, i decided to give it a go after trying creatine ethyl ester and not feeling much. I have had very good results on this kre alkalyn. A new product ive started yesterday is propadrol EP from EST. Heard good things so will keep you updated if you wish.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Some Tips*



larry123 said:


> I'm using "Creatine" and its not giving me much results please let me know about a good muscle building supplement that is effective.


 
my general assumption: If you are just using creatine then you probably aren't a very experienced lifter, if I am wrong sorry.

tip 1) Achieve what you can naturally

tip 2) Add products one at a time to your supplement routine, that way you can tell what works

tip 3) try different forms of creatine. Ethyl Ester, Monohydrate, etc. You might respond better to a different type. Also, are you drinking sufficient water? I am very undisciplined with water consumption and that interfered with creatine effectiveness

tip 4) Try a weight gainer if you are trying to bulk. Such as Muscle Juice if you are poor and your taste buds can handle it, or Monster Mass if your wallets are heavy.

tip 5) No weight gainer? Supplement with Protein Powder (A must for everyone)

tip 6) try Pre-workout and Post-workout recovery products. Not sure too much about post-workout but pre-workouts for me are a must!

tip 7) Eat food, good food. If you are cheap like me then hit up walmart for big frozen bags of chicken and salmon. Buy cheap pasta. 

tip 8) Prohormones--have their uses but you want to be very very strong and close to your "peak" before you use them. Also you want to be well past puberty, have a solid understanding of PCT, etc.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 26, 2011)

Front load creatine monohydrate for a week. Report back then....

Seriously the post above me is spot on.


----------



## Christopher J (Nov 26, 2011)

SizeOn 
The one product that bulks me up pretty good.
The SizeOn Max has only 24 servings per tub but I started using half serving sizes and works just as well. Ends up giving you 48 workouts per tub


----------



## pebble (Nov 26, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> my general assumption: If you are just using creatine then you probably aren't a very experienced lifter, if I am wrong sorry.



Why would you make this assumption?  The only supplement I currently use is protein powder (if that can even be considered a supplement).  

I believe you assumption is correct, but the logic you used to formulate it is questionable.



ckcrown84 said:


> tip 1) Achieve what you can naturally



What is considered natural? Anything that is not listed as an AAS or restricted WADA?  



ckcrown84 said:


> tip 2) Add products one at a time to your supplement routine, that way you can tell what works



This is a very smart way to implement new products.  However, it needs to be the only variable that changes.  This means you cant start trying harder doing extra volume, eating more (or better), or even sleeping more.  All variables need to stay the same to be objective instead of subjective.  Good luck with getting an objective answer.



ckcrown84 said:


> tip 3) try different forms of creatine. Ethyl Ester, Monohydrate, etc. You might respond better to a different type. Also, are you drinking sufficient water? I am very undisciplined with water consumption and that interfered with creatine effectiveness



Other forms of creatine won't help.  If a person has reached the ceiling level of creatine (160mmol /kg of dry weight) naturally nothign will help them push past it.  Creatine supplementation is to ensure you are topped up.  It cannot be super compensated.  



ckcrown84 said:


> tip 4) Try a weight gainer if you are trying to bulk. Such as Muscle Juice if you are poor and your taste buds can handle it, or Monster Mass if your wallets are heavy.


 
Or you could just eat more food.  No need to waste money on a weight gainer that is primarily sugar and fat.  You can get those nutrients for very cheap at any bulk foods store.



ckcrown84 said:


> tip 5) No weight gainer? Supplement with Protein Powder (A must for everyone)



Or you can eat real food. Protein powder is not  a must for everyone. It is not hard to reach 1.8g/kg( (being generous here) of body weight in protein a day with real food. 



ckcrown84 said:


> tip 6) try Pre-workout and Post-workout recovery products. Not sure too much about post-workout but pre-workouts for me are a must!



Or make your own.  Sugar + Protein  + EAA is perfect. There is no need for anything more pre/post workout.   If you want a little something else to kick start your workout have a caffeine tab.  

Most pre made recovery products are overpriced and filled with shit that has no proven effect.  



ckcrown84 said:


> tip 7) Eat food, good food. If you are cheap like me then hit up walmart for big frozen bags of chicken and salmon. Buy cheap pasta.



Good words here.  Buy in Bulk.



ckcrown84 said:


> tip 8) Prohormones--have their uses but you want to be very very strong and close to your "peak" before you use them. Also you want to be well past puberty, have a solid understanding of PCT, etc.



Why even bother?  If you are going to use a pro-hormone stop kidding yourself and do the real thing.  Why risk the side effects without proven benefits?


----------



## 9mm (Nov 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Drinking your own semen





How is that going for you bro?


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 26, 2011)

I like exactly what pebble said supplements are pretty wastefull for the fact that you can get all that shit from food
maybe if your cuting and you need low calorie protein shakes and bcaa's
or creatine which is no miracle drug but will help with strenght


----------



## |Z| (Nov 26, 2011)

Mindgame516 said:


> I like exactly what pebble said supplements are pretty wastefull for the fact that you can get all that shit from food
> maybe if your cuting and you need low calorie protein shakes and bcaa's
> or creatine which is no miracle drug but will help with strenght



Supplements won't get you anywhere if your diet and training aren't already in check. They are meant to supplement your diet and if everything else is lined up you can get great results from a number of them.

Creatine is one of the most well researched supplements out there and it is certainly possible you are a non-responder. I'd suggest trying creatine monohydrate if you were using CEE and were not seeing results. CEE has pretty much been debunked and shown to not provide the results originally expected. 

If you are interested, here's the abstract of a more recent study:

http://en.scientificcommons.org/42173307


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 27, 2011)

pebble said:


> Why would you make this assumption?  The only supplement I currently use is protein powder (if that can even be considered a supplement).
> 
> I believe you assumption is correct, but the logic you used to formulate it is questionable.
> 
> ...




Natural is defined by what your body can achieve with proper nutrition. Prohormones and steroids can achieve best results when you have achieved greatness naturally. Us lifters follow a cycle. We do Protein. Creatine. Then dabble in this and that. Take a step at a time. Then do the raw deal. Don't jump into what you aren't prepared for. 

Second. Muscle Juice is not sugar and fat... however I will recommend getting your nutrients from real food, not supplements. BTW not saying muscle juice is healthy. That shit hurts me. I break their 1 serving into two. 1 am and 1 afternoon. The point is that some people can't handle a diet and nutrition on par--been there personally. A good breakfast shake supplemented with a real freakfast and supplements can be very helpful

As far as the gentleman's advice on preworkout / postworkout i have no informative advice. As I said pre-workout is great for me. Research it and make your own informed opinion
'
prohormones: I don't know if to go the raw deal or use them as a bridge into the real deal. That is up to the biochemist and people that know more about the effects of prohomrones and the our natural physiology than me.


Peace. Just giving the advice I can and sorry for typos


----------



## jewelreja (Nov 27, 2011)

What do I do that you can supplement the food to be hogging all the crap you get if your cuting and low calorie protein and bcaa and creatine is a miracle drug sekasa The need for a champion, but you can help with energy wastefull

Filipino Shirts


----------



## netlecturar (May 15, 2015)

*Muscle Pharm 300 My choice*



larry123 said:


> I'm using "Creatine" and its not giving me much results please let me know about a good muscle building supplement that is effective.


Best Creatine Muscle Building Supplement the one i found is Here . As this brand is being suggested by the worldwide experts and medical practitioners.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 1, 2015)

TJTJ said:


> Drinking your own semen


Best one I've ever heard so far lol


----------

